# Do you regularly carry a knife?



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

How many people here regularly carry a knife on their person for a "just in case" self defence purpose? and if so where?  strapped to a part of your person or in your purse/back pack?  Also what kind of knife or size?


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> How many people here regularly carry a knife on their person for a "just in case" self defence purpose? and if so where?  strapped to a part of your person or in your purse/back pack?  Also what kind of knife or size?



I do.  Just in case....  I need to open some frozen vegatables for lunch. :rofl:  Seriously, I do use my knife for that often.  However, it is also there if I need it.  I use a liner lock knife with a clip on the side so I keep it inside my pants pocket clipped in the corner.  The only thing visible on the outside is the clip and the very top of the knife.  It goes unnoticed, most of the time.

I just purchased a better Liner lock it is the M16-01K shown here

http://www.crkt.com/m16edc.html


----------



## rutherford (Mar 3, 2006)

I am most frequently carrying a folding karambit.  This is NOT a knife I would recommend for self defense and everyday carry.  It will serve the purpose admirably, but I wouldn't want to consider what a prosecutor or jury will have to say about it.

I carry it mostly because I enjoy training with it, and like having it along.  If I think it would be useful in a fight and it comes to my hand, I hopefully wouldn't open the blade.  There's lots of great striking surfaces on this knife, for a less lethal option.

I carry it in my pocket or clipped on my belt.  I do practice rapid deployment, as well as concealed deployment.  

It is not with me today.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 3, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I am most frequently carrying a folding karambit.  but I wouldn't want to consider what a prosecutor or jury will have to say about it.



I can see why!   That looks like a gut hook!  Looks like a tool the Predator would whip out after the kill! %-}


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I can see why!   That looks like a gut hook!  Looks like a tool the Predator would whip out after the kill! %-}



Anyone have a picture?  I am curious now


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 3, 2006)

I cop to carrying the Kershaw Chive and that's all I'll cop to.  It's a sweet little thing with a speed-safe feature I adore.

It's a good bet I always have something on me.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 3, 2006)

which knife, oh I mean why yes I do can a knife.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Anyone have a picture?  I am curious now



Here ya go...  http://www.emersonknives.com/karambitinfo.htm


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Here ya go...  http://www.emersonknives.com/karambitinfo.htm



Thanks Bigshadow.  Nice knife! Scary, but nice!


----------



## rutherford (Mar 3, 2006)

The emerson is a bit nicer than the one I picked up, but like I said the Karambit is a lot of fun to play with.  Boshiken is so much fun to throw with the ring on the index finger.  

Lisa, did you see the training demos on that site?  Cool stuff.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> The emerson is a bit nicer than the one I picked up, but like I said the Karambit is a lot of fun to play with.  Boshiken is so much fun to throw with the ring on the index finger.
> 
> Lisa, did you see the training demos on that site?  Cool stuff.



Yeah I just watched them!  Very cool stuff.  I would be missing a finger or two if I tried that!


----------



## rutherford (Mar 3, 2006)

Ha!  

I actually did cut myself the day the knife arrived doing some exchanges too quickly and not being used to the shape of the blade.  I've been more careful since then, and thankfully haven't done it twice.

I admit it, I'm in MA to do stuff that looks cool as much as anything else.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> How many people here regularly carry a knife on their person for a "just in case" self defence purpose? and if so where?  strapped to a part of your person or in your purse/back pack?  Also what kind of knife or size?



I regularly carry and consider my knife as a "tool" more than a weapon. It's a simple 4 inch folder with partial serrated blade. The location of carry is right back pocket, via the belt clip but it's IN the pocket not on the belt.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes i do carry  different places depending on which knife I carry that day


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 3, 2006)

I do not carry, and if I do it is seldom.

If a knife is big enough to fit my hand and be useful to me in a conflict, then it usually too big for legal reasons. 

When I do carry it is clipped usually in front pocket right hand side.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 3, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I cop to carrying the Kershaw Chive and that's all I'll cop to. It's a sweet little thing with a speed-safe feature I adore.
> 
> It's a good bet I always have something on me.


My favorite little knife.  Always with me.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't carry _A_ knife, I carry several. 

As a minimum, I carry a pair of "ghetto-waved" Spyderco Enduras (one on each side so I can access one with either hand) and a small "beater" knife for general utility.  If my clothing permits, I also carry a double-edged CRKT Companion in an IWB sheath.  When wearing a jacket/coat, I carry a  Cold Steel Ti-lite in the pocket.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I don't carry _A_ knife, I carry several.
> 
> As a minimum, I carry a pair of "ghetto-waved" Spyderco Enduras (one on each side so I can access one with either hand) and a small "beater" knife for general utility.  If my clothing permits, I also carry a double-edged CRKT Companion in an IWB sheath.  When wearing a jacket/coat, I carry a  Cold Steel Ti-lite in the pocket.



Wow.  That is a lot of hardware.  Is springfield missouri a "bad" area to live?  Why so much?


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Wow. That is a lot of hardware. Is springfield missouri a "bad" area to live? Why so much?


It's actually a pretty quiet town.  I'm just one of those people who subscribe to Col. Fairbairn's philosophy that "Empty hand techniques are only for the times when you have been foolish enough to find yourself without a weapon."  Part of it is also "force of habit."  I've worked armed security and exec.-protection for several years so I'd feel a little naked without my toys.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 3, 2006)

Clip-on 3-inch blade, partly serrated.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 4, 2006)

Emerson mini-commander most of the time, I've been occasionally trying out a CRKT hideaway sheath knife, but its quite uncomfortable in comparison.  

Lamont


----------



## Cujo (Mar 4, 2006)

Kershaw "onion", love it.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## bshovan (Mar 5, 2006)

great advice


----------

